# VFD for a Millrite



## rebush (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not good with electronics or wiring. 6-12 volt DC yes everything else no. The motor on the Millrite is 110/220 a electrician I know is going to wire it 220 for me (I keep his old BMW motorcycle running he does my electrical work). It's a belt drive is it possible to add VFD or some type of speed control to my mill. I normally run about 1160 rpm. Could run faster for brass and aluminum, just too lazy to change pulleys. It's a real pain when I want to use the co-ax indicator. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. If this has been covered in another post please point me in that direction. Thanks. Roger


----------



## Wade8A (Jul 14, 2012)

Your voltage specifications seems to indicate that you have a single phase motor, so I don't think a VFD will work with it.  

Greg


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 14, 2012)

My understanding is that VFD can only speed control 3 phase motors.:nono:


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, VFD's are for 3-Phase motors. Can give us more data or post a picture of the data plate on the motor


----------



## rebush (Jul 14, 2012)

Kennyd: My mill is single phase. Are there any speed control options available? I can barely read the data plate on the motor with a flashlight and a magnifying glass, I don't believe taking a picture would be of any use. I am going to post some pictures of my shop as soon as my friend who knows all thinks computer can give me a hand. She already set my camera up for the size picture that is accepted. I took a bunch of pictures and now we wait till she has time to stop by. Not good at computers or electrical things are you starting to see a pattern. I'm great at "old school" type things,  modern technology left me in the dust. Roger


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 14, 2012)

Most Millrite owners are wanting to go the other way, 3-ph to 1-ph.
Maybe you could arrange a motor swap on the Burke Mills Yahoo group


----------



## Wade8A (Jul 14, 2012)

You might want to consider replacing your single phase motor with a 3 phase motor and a VFD.  Used three phase motors can be found for not much money.  I hooked up my drill press this way - works great!

Greg


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, like AR and Wade suggested changing the motor would be the best way.  There are no other viable/practical solutions for single phase motors.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 14, 2012)

Post a pic of your machine please


----------



## rebush (Jul 17, 2012)

Charley: Here's a picture of my mill. It's a Millrite on a rolling base. As you can see I need to move it to use the Atlas. I posted pictures in the Show us you're Shop thread.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.anaconsystems.com/text/opti_e2.html

Single phase variable speed controller.


----------

